# PHA near Atlanta



## Mindovermatter Ace (May 1, 2014)

Brothers,

Are they're any bros here that are PHA near Atlanta? I have two bros, one who is a PHA FC who will be raise this weekend and will move to Atlanta shortly afterward. Another bro is a FC in a Scottish Rite lodge (we haven't determined if it's bogus or not yet) who is looking for a home either PHA or a legitimate SR Jurisdiction. If any brother can aid and assist these bros in this transitions be feel  to contact me.

Fraternally,

Bro. Aaron Bierria, MM
AXIOM LODGE #216 F&AM - PHA
MWPHGL of Louisiana Jurisdiction



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (May 2, 2014)

So the SR lodge ended up being BOGUS. The lodge was allegedly founded in 1979 but the GL 2004. WTH??? They're claiming SR affiliation but I seriously doubt that too.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (May 3, 2014)

If you hit me up via PM I can put them in touch with some Atlanta brothers. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 5, 2014)

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> So the SR lodge ended up being BOGUS. The lodge was allegedly founded in 1979 but the GL 2004. WTH??? They're claiming SR affiliation but I seriously doubt that too.



All but two PHA jurisdictions are named Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of $STATE.  Florida uses the word Union, (Missippi?) uses the word Stryker.  Any other jurisdiction claiming PHA lineage is bogus.  It's possible a GL using the name SR is an invasion from some other country (and thus bogus) but it's more likely their founders just made up a cool sounding names.

As to a lodge being older than its GL, that's true of founding lodges of regular jurisdictions so I'm not surprised clandestine ones do the same.


----------



## Thriceburied (May 6, 2014)

Brother. Send me your info. I can get you in touch with my lodge secretary. My lodge is 10 mins. from Atlanta. Where is he moving to? tamyahardwick@gmail.com

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

